# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Μικροφωνο

## PALIARMOTHS

Γεια σας, μηπως ξερει κανεις αν στη θεση του μικροφωνου σε αυτο το κυκλωμα μπορω να βαλω μια υποδοχη για καρφι?
http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-cont...er-circuit.jpg

----------


## primeras

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Βάζεις το καρφί και κοτσάρεις όποτε θέλεις το μικρόφωνο.

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Σε ευχαρισω!! :Smile:

----------

